# Australian Shepherd Ears?



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I started to notice Jaspers ears standing straight up from time to time around 3 or so months old. I figured it was due to teething (pups ears do weird things during that time). But he is done teething (he has all of his adult teeth now), and they are starting to stand straight up for longer periods of time now. Jasper will be 7 months old in a few days (on the 9th). I was wondering what the chance is of his ears standing or flopping back over? I don't care either way really I am just curious. And I know its likely I will just have to wait and see what happens. 

I have heard that ear sets are often genetic. Is this true? I did not meet Jaspers parents because he was given to me. My Aunt (the lady that gave him to me) says that the mother has triangular ears per the AKC standard. She does not know about the father. I will try to get some photos of Jaspers ears when they stand up (which is most of the time now). :faint:


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ignore the cone. He scraped the pad on his back foot _really_ bad on the pavement (playing with another dog). He wouldn't leave it allow (licking) and allow me to put the meds on it so he has to wear a cone until its better. 

His ears:









One flopped over 









Look at that face.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I believe you can glue the ears, but I'm not sure if it's too late now or not. Hopefully Keechak or someone else will be in to help you out! Aussies can definitely end up with prick ears, though, yeah.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobi's ears will sometimes stand straight up and other times flop over. I think they flop more than stand up though. Either way, I think they look so cute!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> I believe you can glue the ears, but I'm not sure if it's too late now or not. Hopefully Keechak or someone else will be in to help you out! Aussies can definitely end up with prick ears, though, yeah.


I most likely will not do anything to his ears. I don't really care if they stand or flip over.  There are 3 Aussie's in Jaspers herding class that have prick ears.



Kobismom said:


> Kobi's ears will sometimes stand straight up and other times flop over. I think they flop more than stand up though. Either way, I think they look so cute!


Kobi is just adorable.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

The aussie I know Sparky has perked up ears sometimes and then others they are floppy. It's like he can't make up his mind if he wants them to flop around or not lol he's really cute either way


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is Hawkeye (far right) with 4 of his littermates









And here is a photo of my first Aussie, Jack









Prick ears are a severe fault, and so are ears with no lift (full drop), tho from a personal standpoint I don't mind prick ears as much as ears with no lift. And yes if the ears bother you you can glue them but I would do it right now and not wait if you wanted to try.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Pepper's ears were taped for a time for the similar affect of glueing. They are completely fine now from a pet stand point and I don't care if they were all the way uppidy ears.

On a side note, when Pepper gets really, really curious, his ears almost stand up completely. As the excitement level increases, so does his ears' uppidy-ness. They get so high that they almost stand completely. Its very amusing.

Keechak: Hawkeye's sibling second in from the left is practically a Border Collie from here! Those ears and that coloring can be very deceiving. Slimmer Aussie always remind me of BCs at least vaguely. Sometimes Pepper gets mistaken for a BC (no tail, people!) quite often because he has a slimmer face and body type.


----------

